# Portal Software



## 7starmantis (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm looking at creating a site for my personal use and I would really like to use some type of portal software to appease the lazy coder side of me. The problem is I'm not really well versed in portal systems and I would love to get some advice from anyone who is. I'm curious as to what some of you use. I'm wanting something stable, secure, and not setup blog style. I'm wanting to use it for the whole site which will include an online store hopefully. That part of it I can handle, but anyone have any favorite portal systems that are relativly painless to use and work well? It needs to be pretty configurable and I'm really not looking for the tired old blog look.

Any ideas?

7sm


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2004)

Post-Nuke seems to be pretty popular as is PHP-Nuke, however PHP-Nuke is banned by many hosting companys do to security holes it's had.

I'm currently looking at a few different ones myself, including geeklog.  The new server we just got includes installers for at least 6 different ones, but theres a server issue at the moment (should be fixed in a day or 2) with the add-on installer (not us) so I can't access the whole list.

I believe most of them will easily hook into OS Commerce for shopping cart usage as well, but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know anything about that,but I do know someone who will be glad to help if you tell him I referred you.send him an E-mail Mcorder@hotpop.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok, I finally got the list. Push-button installers are available for these on our new server. 

Drupal (4.4.2) (website) http://drupal.org/
Geeklog (1.3.9sr1) (website) http://www.geeklog.net/
Mambo Open Source (4.5(1.0.9)) (website) http://mamboserver.com/
phpWCMS (1.1-RC4) (website) http://www.phpwcms.de/
phpWebSite (0.9.3-4 english) (website) http://phpwebsite.appstate.edu/
Post-Nuke (0.750-RC3) (visit site) http://www.postnuke.com/
Siteframe (3.1.6) (website) http://siteframe.org/
Xoops (2.0.7.1) (website) http://www.xoops.org/


Why not phpnuke?
PHPNuke is on our banned scripts list due to ongoing server performance and security issues and concerns.

References:
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=226643
http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/7631/discussion/
http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/9630/discussion/
http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106676


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 5, 2004)

7sm,

I building my site using xoops. I don't have the experience that kaith has to offer comparisions. I choose xoops because my web guys uses it, and when I get in a jam I can ask him for help. Also it's open source and doesn't cost money just headaches to try.  :ultracool  

Don (El Paso)


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

are those those basicy you tell it what to do and it build it for you type thing? ugh i couldnt stand to use one of them, DreamWeaver4(for tables) is the only program i use everytyhing else hard-coded


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2004)

They are all basically CMS software, some better, some worse.  So far, Geeklog impresses me the most. They do the page building, use a template system, and you do the color management from a control panel.

Personally, I prefer Dreamweaver myself too.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 6, 2004)

i dont like the new ones, to many wizards ill stick to my trust DW4 anyday


----------

